# Can you shoot instinctavly out to 80 yards



## JFarsdale

I was trying to figure out if you can shoot out to 80 yards instinctively. And if you can how can I get past the 30 yards that I can shoot now. I can put all may arrows in a papper plate at 25 yard and at 30 I am all over the place. I shoot a singal cam bow with a release. I can shoot out to 50 yards with sights. so I Know it is not my bow.


----------



## Bobm

No you can't and the reason is that to shoot instinctively you must be able to pick a small spot and concentrate on it, at 80 yards you are looking at the whole animal, its virtually impossible to pick a small spot. You shouldn't be shooting at an animal with a bow beyond 40 yards tops anyway there is too much cahnce the deer will take a step turning a kill shot into a gut shot


----------



## JFarsdale

that is why I can't shoot past 30 yards with out sights. I will have to use both ways of shooting. instinctive for up close and sights for long range.I would have to say a shot at 80 yards would be a hard shot. and risky. the sercomtances would have to be right to take that long of a shot. I just like shooting long range. I woul like to shoot out to 150 yards on targets for the fun of it. I have a guy at work with a target on his desk shot with a rifle at 100 hards with the bullets stacked. I would love to show him that it is posable to shoot alsmost as close with a bow at that yardage. he also has a bullter shell he shot at 100 yards and brages how great of a shot he is. I just what to show him up with a bow.


----------



## dakotashooter2

It is possible to shoot instinctively out to 80 yards it just takes practice. It won't happen standing in front of a backstop and shooting. Stump shooting or roaming and shooting at targets of varying ranges is they only way you will learn this. It is hand eye coordination that comes from experience. I have shot as far as 70 yards (at targets and gophers) and been within 6" on a fairly consistent basis (some days better than others). However I would not consider beyond 30 yards on large game. I am not a big proponent of using a release for this type of shooting. My experience is that the best bows for instinctive shooting are longbow, recurve, round wheel compound, in that order. I also do not feel that releases are condusive to instinctive shooting. They take away the "feel".


----------



## dogdigger

bobm i have to disagree. i think it depends on your bow and your skill how far you can shoot. i get 10 inch groups at 60 yards. and my bow shoots at 300fps . i wouldnt think twice about shooting a deer at 40 yards and being able to make a clean kill.

mark


----------



## Ryan_Todd

i have shot 2 deer at over 40 yards and there is a large chance of error. that is back when i was younger and i hate to say it but i ended up hitting both of them in a$$. luckly both didn't go very far. i was lucky enough to hit the artery in the leg both times.


----------



## Bobm

When I'm shooting at my deer target in my back yard I sometimes shot at 60 plus yards for the fun of it and I'm an exceptional instinctive shot with a bow. I hit the deer in the heart lung area most shots at 60 yards but not all shots. I don't shoot at live animals unless they are in my 100% range. I have cleanly killed all but two of the 130- 140 deer I've shot at with my bow and one that got away had a huge rack which I hit because I was looking at the rack instead of his heart. The other was about 50 yards out and stepped forwards as I released the string. I hit it in the back leg and the resulting chase and kill was awful and something I vowed I would never do again.
I shoot almost daily( unless I'm hurt) all instinctive and have been doing so for about 40 years, I can hit arrows in the target with ease. 
You start taking 60 yard shots at deer and you are going to cripple some. It doesn't matter how good a shot you are the travel time for the arrow will allow some animals to take a step and then you risk having a cripple, thats a risk I won't take . And your pin point accuracy with instinctive shooting requires the ability to pick a tiny precise spot and concentrate on it, which is all but impossible at 60 plus yards. All but maybe 10 of the deer I've shot have been within 20 yards many within 10. At 25 yards or less I can hit a dime size spot almost every time so thats the range I shoot. If you wait you will get close shots, and if you get real good at the close shots your CLEAN kill ratio will be very good.
I shoot a 70 recurve and a 68 lb longbow both of which are fairly quick bows but the reality is all bows are slow.


----------



## OneShotOneKill

*WHY! - Attempting to shoot a big game animal out past 30 plus yards isn't ethical with archery equipment!*

Not a good idea, please practice at a reasonable hunting range within 30 yards, if you are incapable of hunting closer than 60 to 80 yards please sell the bow and buy a muzzleloader, pistol and or rifle. You owe it to the animals!


----------



## Goldy's Pal

It's pretty well known that an 80 yard shot with any bow shooting instinctive, would mean you are looking somewhere over the top of a deers' back. How much higher a guy (or gal) needs to aim to allow for that arrow to drop in is ridulous in my opinion. Having fun at targets is one thing, but I was always one to believe in bowhunting it is all about ethical shots and getting the animal in close being half of the challenge. To me, even a 50 yard shot, even if I killed the deer cleanly, wouldn't even be something for me to be proud of. In other words, I couldn't get the deer any closer and settled for a low percentage killing opportunity. If and when I brag about a bow kill, talking about a 10 to 20 yard shot means I did a he!! of a job letting that deer work in close. I don't know if I could rely on a lot of help on a blood trail when I mention it was 50yds. Nor would I probably be one to help. Good luck with the long tosses, because you'll gimp up your share no matter how good you think you are. Just my 2.


----------



## dogdigger

one shot do u shoot a bow? my bow has 85 pound of KE. most african game requires 65 pounds of KE to make a clean kill. whitetail are about 45 lbs of KE. at 40 yards a bow is more than capable of taking big game. it depends on the archer and the equipment. you cant say an archer that shoots 700+ arrows a week taking a 40 yard shot that 99 out of a 100 shots he can make is worse than a gun hunter taking shots at running deer at 100 yards. :eyeroll:

mark


----------



## dogdigger

jsut to make my point even more, i have seen chuck adams take a moose at 70 yards with his bow. so is he unethical hunter? or.......maybe he has great equipment and has above average shooting skill. hummm i alos saw a guy last night on outdoor channel take a water buffalo with a 70 pound matthews. is that considered big game?

mark


----------



## Goldy's Pal

dogdigger, Not to ruffle your vanes or feathers but I'd have to say there are more than enough idiots on outdoor programs and I can't understand how they get on television. I think they know someone who produces the sh!t to be honest. Is it possible that this Chuck Adams gets to go on guided hunts with the snap of a finger and a lost animal to him is a drop in the bucket? These guys like Bill Jordan can go and do whatever wherever and money is no object. Their reputation is what sells and I don't see too many of the lost blood trail hunts or bloopers because seeing the rack held up at the end of the hunt is what they promote at the guide service, and it's a win win situation for them and the "celebrity hunter." If they only knew about me. :wink: If taking long shots trips the trigger then by all means, but it ain't for me.


----------



## Blake Hermel

Its only unethical if you take the shot without practicing it first. I have never killed a deer past 25 yards. My average is 13 yards @ 65 lbs with my Mathews.


----------



## OneShotOneKill

Dogdigger,

*I do it all brother! Recurves, long bows & compound bows!* Yes, I do feel Chuck Adams is an unethical want to be hunter. I don't support any TV sportsman, because they are a big joke.

*So Dogdigger you personally witnesses this 70 yard shot or did you see it on TV or a video?*

*Goldy's Pal you said it the best, thank you.*


----------



## Bobm

Goldy one small point, an instinctive shooter always looks at the spot no matter how far the animal is, your bow arm then naturally compensates for the distance. I agree 100% with everythng else you said these guys are advocating crippling animals. All bows will kill at 100 yards maybe 200 but as all experienced bow huntersknow animls are unpredictable and will move changing a kill shot into a cripple. Chuck Adams is not the average bowhunter either hes probably killed a lot more animals than most of us. And you're right the moose could of just as easily ended up a cripple. One step would be all it took. When you see someone arguing about KE of his bow you realize they are a "Magazine article" expert with little practical experience. :eyeroll:


----------



## dogdigger

so one shot you shoot and hunt with these unethical weapons or they jsut hang on your wall? i saw the shot on tv, that he made on the moose. i was unable to be in alaska to confirm the great shot he made. bobm i have been shooting for 13 years and hunting with a bow and only a bow for 10 years. i have taken many deer, rabbits, squirrels, ground hogs with my bow. i shoot 700 arrows plus a week. to make a statement that i am a magazine expert with lil experience is retarded. KE of a bow s what gives you the penatration, and it is what gives you the penatration power at longer distances. by the way i dont shoot instinctive. :beer:

mark


----------



## Goldy's Pal

> an instinctive shooter always looks at the spot no matter how far the animal is, your bow arm then naturally compensates for the distance.


I used to do the instinctive thing but it's been a long time since those days, thanks for the clarification. If you have the time to practice and master this concept, seriously more power to ya. I personally would rather spend my free time trying to pattern the big one and concentrate on my stand placement, but that's just me. I'll always believe that long shots show more of a lack of patience than it does confidence, no matter who you are.


----------



## dogdigger

whats considered a long shot? thats my point. for some it may be 20 yards, some 30 some 40 some 50.

mark


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Well if I understand instinctive shooting correctly, when you focus on a point on an animal as your target, to me a long shot is when you can't focus on a particular spot. When you have to look at an entire animal as your spot, that's too far. You can't tell me that at 70 yards this guy who shot the Moose was looking at a particular spot. Not at that range. He was looking at an area on the animal and he got lucky this time.


----------



## dogdigger

i dunno what the hell he was lookin at when he was shooting a moose. i would have been lookin at the wet that i was making down my leg.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

dogdigger said:


> i dunno what the hell he was lookin at when he was shooting a moose. i would have been lookin at the wet that i was making down my leg.


 DITTO !!!


----------



## Goldy's Pal

So be it, but as far as the 20, 30, 40, and 50 yard ranges go, the way to know "what is too far" is simply how consistant you are at the distances. (I thought you have shot for some time?) Obviously with shooting sights the further away from the target you are, the more the sight pin begins to cover up the target, creating more room for error. If I can't shoot 10 out of 10 at worst within an area around the heart the size of a snuff can then it's too far of a shot to take at an animal. That's my rule and I'm sure everyone has their own. I do know that practicing on a spot target is a waste of time since I have yet to see an animal of any kind running around with a bright orange spot covering the vital zone.


----------



## dakotashooter2

Long range instinctive shooting is possible. Olympic shooters were punching out 6" or 8" bulls at 60 yards long before sights were even a concept for bows. Is it ethical for hunting. NO. Some days I can be consistent out to 60 yards others I can't. That is the reason I won't even consider it. Bobm is correct if you are looking over the back of an animal you are not truely shooting instinctively. Many shooter claim to shoot instinctively but conciously or unconciously use the arrow or some point on the bow as a reference point. I equate instinctive shooting to "The Force". You have to stay focused and believe in your ability. Actually instinctive shooting is like riding a bike, you don't forget. I can pick up my bow after 2-3 months of layoff and usually be zeroed in within a dozen arrows. My brother just picked up his bow after 1 1/2 year layoff and was zeroed within a few arrows. Heck I practice "picking a spot" on deer without ever lifting the bow. So much that when I gun hunt I'm doing it on deer that are out 100 yards or more just like I was preparing to fling an arrow at them. It is suprising how one can narrow his vision. Another point for instinctive shooting is that with sights a pin may cover an area many times the size of what the naked eye can focus on at the same range. The other major advantage to instinctive shooting is snapshooting. Essentially by the time you finished your draw you are on the target and release all in one quick fluid movement. Almost impossible to do with a compound bow. It's a shame more shooters don't try to master this fading art.


----------



## Ryan.Anderson

I shot and made an ethical kill on an antelope at 60 yards when I was 18. It is rare to get within 20 yards of these wary creatures. Deer may be a different story, but I wouldn't be afraid of taking a shot at a deer 60 yards away bedded down or with his head in a bush. I'm sure I'll get a heck of a lot of negative feedback for saying, but I've shot at running deer with my bow as well (rifle too). I don't see any difference in shooting at a deer 400 yard with the rifle compaired to shooting at a running deer at 20 yards. I've done my fair share of missing, and have even grazed a couple of deer, but thats how I hunt. I "spot and stalk" and "I post and push". If you think having a deer walk right under your stand is exciting, try having one jump over you (bring plenty of clean pairs of pants). I have also been siting on trails and had bucks come close enough to where I could grab their horns (a stupid thought of mine). Anyways, I've gott'n off the beat'n path. I think if you know you can make the shot more offten than not at 80 yards and the circumstances are right, shoot! I think i'm going to let dogdigger do most of the aruing on this one, he seems to have a good handle on it.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

> I've done my fair share of missing, and have even grazed a couple of deer, but thats how I hunt.





> I think if you know you can make the shot more offten than not at 80 yards and the circumstances are right, shoot!





> I wouldn't be afraid of taking a shot at a deer 60 yards away bedded down or with his head in a bush.





> I don't see any difference in shooting at a deer 400 yard with the rifle compaired to shooting at a running deer at 20 yards.


With all of that said:


> I've done my fair share of missing


 Gee I wonder why. Maybe I'm alone, but I don't know how some of you guys sleep at night knowing you wounded an animal, or just miss deer all together. The let er' rip mentality is a poor rule of thumb. I think the animal deserves a little more respect in my opinion. I lost a dandy once in my life and it made me sick to no end.


----------



## Ryan.Anderson

Just the responce I was expecting Goldy. How many deer have you missed in your life? People miss deer standing too you know. Sadly enough, I've only gott'n two shots at standing deer with the rifle and I missed one. That is the only deer I've missed my entire life. The rest of them were running between 200 and 400 yards. I've seen plenty of tv shows where the hunter missed. I've yet to see a show where they shot a deer and didn't find it. But it happens, they just don't air those. I wounded the largest mule deer I've ever seen, and it was standing ten yards from me. I havn't the slightest idea what the ND record muley bow kill is, but it had to be close. You want to talk about dissapointing. I still make sure to look for his dead carcass when hunting the same area. With that being said, I've wounded more deer standing then running. The deer I hit running is allways just a hair over their back, but close enough to deflect the arrow up and get a little bit of hair on one blade. I am comfortable with my shooting skills, I know that if buck fever doesn't get the best of me, then I will make the kill. Don't bother telling me that you'd lose sleep over hunting like me because it has no effect on me. The Native Americans shot at running animals all the time, and that is mostly where our hunting tradition comes from. Try getting close to an animal that doesn't follow any certain pattern from feeding to bedding and vise versa. It's way more difficult then your whitetails that you can just sit in a stand and wait for them to follow the interstate through the trees. I know because I hunt whitetails as well. So when you get close enough to a muley that is what I consider respectable, you take the shot.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

> Don't bother telling me that you'd lose sleep over hunting like me because it has no effect on me.


No problem, I don't need to waste my time. Hunt how you want. If your happy with the percentages you play then go with it. I think more about the one I lost than I do about the racks on my wall.



> I've yet to see a show where they shot a deer and didn't find it. But it happens, they just don't air those


Yeah we pretty much covered that one. Lots of idiots getting on TV these days.



> People miss deer standing too you know


They do, so are you trying to tell me that they would put it where it counts if it was running?? and if they did can you tell me how many gimped up deer they shot before they claimed their "tough shot trophy?"

Oh this was my favorite Ryan:


> The Native Americans shot at running animals all the time, and that is mostly where our hunting tradition comes from.


They shot at deer in order to survive. Do you? 
Shoot em' up, makes no difference to me how you want to do it. If I have to miss or wound deer on a regular basis to finally hang a trophy on the wall, I believe that would be the time for myself to hang the bow on the wall, for good.



> Just the responce I was expecting Goldy


No need to expect another from me, I'm totally done wasting my time on this forum. Happy hunting, and good luck to all.


----------



## OneShotOneKill

Goldy's Pal,

I agree with everything you have said. I have harvested and missed my share of deer, but everyone I have shot I have recovered. I have successfully stalked muleys and whitetails within my 30 yard bow range and less, others winded or heard me and bounded away or ran away and that's the deer I miss the most, LOL! I pass on longer shots because it isn't worth a miss or worst just for a deer. You bring a lot of good to this forum, please keep it up.


----------



## Ryan.Anderson

Exactly what I was expecting to hear again. Predictable Goldy. No I don't shoot deer to survive. But thats just as much of an art and just as much of hunting as any other aspect. Just because people are becoming more "PITA like" doesn't mean I have to. I love how you just mosly rag on my posts rather then posting your own feelings and reasons on the subject. Lets hear it again Goldy, apparently you have a fan club. Wouldn't want you to let them down.

Congrats on stalking within 30 yards of muleys Goldy's Pal. Some places I've been the muleys have been so stupid you can walk right up to them. Where I hunt (on public land), the deer are very smart and wary. Much more so then any whitetails I've ever hunted.


----------



## Bobm

> i shoot 700 arrows plus a week. to make a statement that i am a magazine expert with lil experience is retarded. KE of a bow s what gives you the penatration, and it is what gives you the penatration power at longer distances. *by the way i dont shoot instinctive.*


No, it isn't sharp broadheads are, a 25 lb bow will shoot clean thru a deer with a sharp broad head and a low KE, if you doubt that try shooting a blunt on one of the 700 arrows you sling at the target every week. The question of the thread is long distance instinctive shooting so if you don't shoot instinctive and based on your posts I believe you, why get in the mix?? The long distance olympic shooters did not shoot instinctively, they do shoot bare bow, but use a technique relating the arrow tip to a point on the target based on a known yardage its a different method altogether.

I guess I shouldn't of been sarcastic with you but I still side with Goldy its boils down to the fact that no matter how good a shot you are unless the deers feet are nailed down the chance of him moving and ending up a cripple is not worth taking, sport hunters especially bow hunters have to care about their image and should care about the animals they hunt. All the indian nonsense is just that, apples vs oranges. If it meant starving to death I would shoot at deer running at 100 yards with my bow, but it doesn't so I hold myself to a higher standard. We all should strive to do the same, its like sky busting waterfowl you kill a few but a lot more take hits and die a lingering wasted death. Ethics matter, they are at the very core of sport hunting, and all other aspects of our lives.


----------



## bowhunting

the way i shoot a bow by instinct is to get a bow that the arrow sets real close to hand.yes i almost got a deer at 124 yards (2 blades shaved hair off the bottom of deer right behind the shoulder,this was a 4 blade broad head.i shoot arrows with white or yellow fletching and DONT change anything because it will goof you up.with these feathers you get use to seeing the arrows in flight and you just picture it falling into deer.with dark fletching to cant do piture the flight.i shot 77ibs.2219 arrows and it was a great set-up.distance meant nothing just piture the arrow (like throwing a baseball.think about it could anyone pick a small spot on a flying target (nope).if the target is flying or running just piture the arrow and the target colliding.


----------



## Bobm

:eyeroll:


----------



## Ryan.Anderson

lol...thats a heck of a long ways to be shooting Bowhunting. You're a much better shot then I'll ever be. Whats the furthest you've shot a deer or any other big game at?


----------



## Goldy's Pal

:lol: "Sky rockets in flight, afternoon delight, aaaaafternoon delight."
Not to rag, but Muley's are out west, we don't have, nor do we need a Muley population here. :lol:


----------



## Plainsman

OneShotOneKill said:


> Dogdigger,
> 
> *I do it all brother! Recurves, long bows & compound bows!* Yes, I do feel Chuck Adams is an unethical want to be hunter. I don't support any TV sportsman, because they are a big joke.
> 
> *So Dogdigger you personally witnesses this 70 yard shot or did you see it on TV or a video?*
> 
> *Goldy's Pal you said it the best, thank you.*


OSOK, I agree that these TV hunting celebrities are much of the problem with the commercialization of wildlife. It is hard to watch, because there is more advertisement than hunting. The truth is many of these people that hunters look up to are not any better than an average hunter. They just have more money, and more opportunities. If the average hunter could afford the time, a good guide, and private land many could do as well as those they look up to. It is like the Hollywood crowed talking about politics. Since when did the court jesters become geniuses.


----------



## bowhunting

the farthest i have ever shot and killed a deer is 72 yards.the closest i missed one is 4 yards when i was 18 (man did i get excited).i shot the same bow for 10 years and i shot at least 360 days a year with this same set-up.then i changed bows when this bow wore out and i missed a few deer (always just above them) but i did kill a bear at 18 yards from the ground .i shot it in the chest and it came out of it hip.like i said you HAVE to get use to the same bow and set-up and any changes will take time to adjust.ive been bowhunting for 32 years and the weight has gone down a lot (61#) now,im getting older.i learned to shoot instinct at night by shining a light on a spot on a bank(this keeps you from looking at your hand or arrow.i started off at 15 yards then increase the distance when you get better.ive killed most of my game from the ground ,just hunt the wind.shooting far doesnt show dis-respect for the animal.if i cant make the shot i wont take it.i thank GOD every time i get a animal but i DO put my time in it.ITS MY HOBBY.


----------



## bowhunting

you can be as good of a shot as you want to .one of the best LONG rande targets are cow patties lying in open fields.i think that is why they are their.you get on one hill and tke your judo point and watch the stuff (FLY).TAKE A FRIEND ALONG AND WHO-EVER MISSES GETS TO CLEAN ARROW OFF.man us country boys can find some of the darnest games to play.


----------



## dakotashooter2

124 yards is a looooong way my friend. Way too long in my opinion. On a shot such as this, the shooters confidence and accuracy isn't the issue. The fact that you are shooting at a target that could move at any time is. Relaxed deer unaware of your presence are just as likely to move as alert ones are. Sure they can move when they are close too but the margin of error on your shot is much lower. Lets not forget other influencing factors such as wind, and obstacles such as small branches or weeds that the human eye cannot discern at that range.


----------



## bowhunting

true a 124 yard shot is a long way and unless it is under IDEAL CIRCUMSTANCES it shouldnt be taken.i dont agree on limiting yourself to 25 yards or shooting at 125 yards,its in the individuals shooting skill.the 124 yard shot i took was in a pasture and i was on one hill and the deer on the other and the reason i could shoot that far is because i knew what the point on range for my set-up was(anchor the same EXACTLY and put the point on the target )and my set-up was 125 yards.to determine the point on range on any set-up you get in a big field and keep backing up until (doing the above procedure) you hit the target then you measure it and this is your point on range.nothing more beautiful than watching a straight arrow in flight hitting the target.any-body that bowhunts and is in it for the good of the sport is a good person in my opinion.the prvious methods ive described is my system and there are a lot of systems but lets all be good bowhunters


----------



## JFarsdale

I did not know I was tapping in to ethics question. I do know this I shot a doe from the ground. I do not hunt from tree stands. No fun you cant move. but any way the deer was 20 yards 1/4 at me I took the shot. The deer spun like a top and had I not sliped the arrow through her rear leg and cut the arrary she would have been a wounded animal. that was my first bow kill. I know this if a deer is out over 40 yard they tippicly will not jump your string, also When I started bow hunting when I was a kid All I ever read was not to shoot at deer when thay were moving. It was unethical. know You read about guys doing it all the time. The same thing with shooting a animal at a longer range. It was unethical now you read about it in articals and see it on tv. I read an artical once about Fred Bear that said the majority of the shots he took at deer were moving. Know if a person feels he can kill the animal regardles of range or moving or not moving. or how fast the deer is moving then it would be up to the indivual. I am not saying I am going to only take deer over 40 yard but it would be one trick in the bag if mister big was out thare and you could not get him in any closer. Just to let you know I shot my deer this year at 1 foot. I dont think tha arrow had left my bow befor it started going it to the animal. that is the fun of ground hunting. :lol:


----------



## Bobm

IF the deer is at a steady walk or trot its pretty easy to hit them shooting instinctively but if they are standing still and take a unexpected step the long range issue rears its ugly head. Note the long range shot above was not done instinctively but with a point on relationship type shot. Nothing wrong with that but its not instinctive shooting which was the original question. I killed a buck in midair jumping a fence once but the range was only about 15 yards, Ill never forget it and the best part was my best friend witnessed it. I hunt on the ground a lot also, its exciting and more comfortable. IF you shoot as well as Fred Bear go for it. I actually shot with him once he was a gracious man. I also watched him shoot crows out of the air in a film at the same event he was something.


----------



## Plainsman

Bob

I talked with Fred Bear about 30 years ago. It is funny what you think of people, then find what they are really like. He certainly was an amiable gentleman. He told me a funny story about a long ranger shot. An accident actually as he described it.

When he shot his tiger in India he wrote in the story that he thought tigers might jump the string like North American White-tail. In Outdoor life he described the cadence of a woodsman chopping wood in the distance. It was poetic how he described his release of the arrow timed with the chop of the woodsman's axe.

The real story:

Fred said that as the drivers pushed the tiger to him he could see from his elevated stand that the tiger was going to take the wrong fork in the trail. This fork in the trail was 80 yards short of his stand, and he thought that if he shot an arrow into the brush over the tiger that perhaps the tiger would take the other fork in the trail and come to him. Well what happened is the arrow dropped low, right into the heart and lungs of the tiger. I guess the moral of this story is even Fred Bear misses at 80 yards.


----------



## Bobm

Everybody misses at 80 yards :lol: but the arrow has to go somewhere. I once shot a running rooster pheasant in the head at a 120 yards with a iron sighted 22. The punchline is I thought I was shooting at a rabbit.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

> any-body that bowhunts and is in it for the good of the sport is a good person in my opinion.the prvious methods ive described is my system and there are a lot of systems but lets all be good bowhunters


Well said. 8) A couple of simple theories come to my mind on this sort of a topic. Just do the best that you can in making good decisions and good things will happen. Respect the animals you hunt and mother nature will pay you back.


----------

